# The Real Housewives of Orange County



## beauty_marked (Nov 19, 2008)

Tuesday!! 11/25!!!!!

yeah, Im addicted to these shows, but I NEEED to get this off my chest.

Dosent the new HOusewife remind anyone of HEATHER! Yes, that Heather


----------



## couturesista (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank the LAWD, the other Housewives were boring me. I love the OC version and I'm dying to know how Lauri and her new hubby are doing. I didn't see Quinn and the housewife who husband passed in the previews, maybe they're not on this season. I'll be watching! I really didn't care for Quinn to much anyway, ggod thing she is gone, but I did like the other lady though.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 19, 2008)

Quinn and Tammy are gone. The new lineup is:

Lauri
Vicki
Jeanna
Tamara
Gretchen


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_Tuesday!! 11/25!!!!!

yeah, Im addicted to these shows, but I NEEED to get this off my chest.

Dosent the new HOusewife remind anyone of HEATHER! Yes, that Heather_

 
Yay! I'm excited! But which Heather are you referring to?


----------



## couturesista (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah, Tammy, that's her name, thanks MICHIE!


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_Yay! I'm excited! But which Heather are you referring to?_

 
Rock of Love Heather!! at like, certain glances, and the voice.

Im glad Quinn is gone, She was really just filler time. so boring.
But i loved Tammy and her girls and her son. 

I love the Housewives series, but you cant mess with the original cast. they are the besttt


----------



## carandru (Nov 19, 2008)

I will be tuning in. I loved this show.

My DH will not be happy next Tuesday, lol.


----------



## joey444 (Nov 19, 2008)

I Love this show!!!  I swear I'm addicted to all these shows.  I can't wait for this one to start because they're my fave housewives.  

P.S.- Quinn was sooooooooo boring!!!


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_I will be tuning in. I loved this show.

My DH will not be happy next Tuesday, lol._

 
And dont forget that crazy reunion with the ATl chicks is on FIRST!!

Hes going to be all Housewifed out!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_Rock of Love Heather!! at like, certain glances, and the voice.

Im glad Quinn is gone, She was really just filler time. so boring.
But i loved Tammy and her girls and her son. 

I love the Housewives series, but you cant mess with the original cast. they are the besttt_

 
ohhh yeah duh! Yeah I see what you mean..albeit a much prettier version...lol but yes def.! haha


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 19, 2008)

^^Yaay lol


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 26, 2008)

Did everyone catch the premiere? I thought when Gretchen was in MICH. w/ out all her makeup on she looked _stunning..._I've never known anyone that looks so good without their eyemakeup on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's nice to see that she seems genuinely sweet...and her boobs are def. real....from the previews of the next episodes it looks like tamra might be a little jealous...(I don't know why, I think she's gorgeous too) But holy sh*t did she get her boobs big enough?! Her Husband Simon grosses me out. He probably wanted them bigger. I feel Vicki on being frustrated as to why Jeana doesn't get a divorce, she's so miserable. I love her family though. They are all so good looking.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Nov 26, 2008)

I miss Quinn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't really think I like Gretchen. She was the only one at that family picnic walking around in a teeny tiny bikini - everyone else was fully clothed (except for when they went on the jet-skis). I thought that was TOTALLY inappropriate.

The moment she had with her soon to be step daughter (about the G8) was incredibly awkward, and I could feel myself wanting to speak up and say "you're not even old enough to be my mother, leave me alone." I thought it was interesting how Gretchen described her as the "material daughter" when she was the one at the jewelry shop telling her fiancee EXACTLY what she wanted.

Yes, he did buy her the bigger diamond without her asking, and yes, she seems to have an okay relationship with her soon to be step-kids... but she bothers me.

BUT then again, she's exactly what I'd expect from someone introduced to a cast member by JO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How *is* her album, anyway?


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 26, 2008)

^ew I HATED Jo...noooo thanks. I agree about her calling the daughter the 'material' daughter...BUT a kid that age does need a job, especially if she is asking for a new car and besides Gretchen has to have sex with an anorexic kenny rogers...she deserves materalistic things. lmao. oh and her walking around in a bathing suit(that fit her) with a sarong wrapped around her at a backyard bbq on the lake...I can't think of anything _more_ appropriate...lol and Quinn was SO weird...and boring..I'm glad she's gone.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 3, 2008)

So who do you think leaves the show next week? I think it's Lauri... I like her, but in the commercials they show clips of her talking about how much of an emotional wreck she is with her son's drug addiction... I really wish it was Vicki... I think she's the only one I like even less than the new girl Gretchen.


----------



## couturesista (Dec 3, 2008)

Vicki and Tamara are haters! Vicki is a H.A.M. and she annoys the hell out of me.

 I think Laurie is leaving she seems like she's dealing with alot of family issues involving her son.

I love Jeanna and I like Gretchen. When she put Vicki in her place I think I shed a tear. Vicki seems to be a very unhappy, unstable and jealous person.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Vicki and Tamara are haters! Vicki is a H.A.M. and she annoys the hell out of me.

I think Laurie is leaving she seems like she's dealing with alot of family issues involving her son.

I love Jeanna and I like Gretchen. When she put Vicki in her place I think I shed a tear. Vicki seems to be a very unhappy, unstable and jealous person._

 
I love Jeanna too! She's kinda like the peacemaker. And I don't know how Vicki's husband puts up with her. He's always kinda standing in her shadow so to speak, and to see him actually get on camera last nite and say that he'd have liked to have at least been INVITED to go with them to Mexico and everywhere else I thought was good. lol it's nice to see him stand up for himself. I certainly wouldn't put up with her.


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Dec 8, 2008)

They all seem to have the same makeup too...it seems like they all wear neutral shades of eyeshadow with LOTS of black eyeliner and mascara and then pink lips. It seems like maybe a California thing?


----------



## alka1 (Dec 9, 2008)

I love this show!

New episode tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyone want to guess what housewife is leaving the show tonight?

I'm thinking it might be Laurie.. because of her family problems and all. it sucks because she's one of my favorites


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 10, 2008)

I think Laurie will leave too. She was one of my favorite, but I guess if she leaves and it's because of family problems it will be better to deal with them without a camera in her face.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Jan 7, 2009)

So after seeing the teaser for next week's episode (Gretchen & Ryan!) I decided to tap the rumor mill and see if I could find anything out... I'm very impatient.

Apparently Jeff passed away from his leukemia in September, and Gretchen allegedly had been cheating on him anyway. So sad. Have I mentioned that I don't like Gretchen?


----------



## couturesista (Jan 7, 2009)

I like Gretchen. I just think she's to young to be tied down to a sick and elderly man. Apparently she feels the same way. She's flirting and be frisky because she needs a man in her life that can keep up with her. Of course, I don't agree with her methods for attention. She should just break off her engagement and then venture out. 

 Now, I really don't like VICKI and TAMARA, these are the most fakeass females I have ever seen. Tamara was talking smack about her new BFF Vicki to Laurie. She is soo two faced. Honestly VICKI deserves it. Tamara and Vicki are so jealous of Gretchen that it sickens me. Vicki treated Tamara the same way when she first joined the show. Both of them make me nauseas. "The people in the other suite are so low class" said Tamara. Really, this from a woman with ratty hair and who just a week ago was pulling her husbands shorts down in public screaming "show ur pubs" oh yeah, that screams class!


----------



## s0_fam0us (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I like Gretchen. I just think she's to young to be tied down to a sick and elderly man. Apparently she feels the same way. She's flirting and be frisky because she needs a man in her life that can keep up with her. Of course, I don't agree with her methods for attention. She should just break off her engagement and then venture out. 

Now, I really don't like VICKI and TAMARA, these are the most fakeass females I have ever seen. Tamara was talking smack about her new BFF Vicki to Laurie. She is soo two faced. Honestly VICKI deserves it. Tamara and Vicki are so jealous of Gretchen that it sickens me. Vicki treated Tamara the same way when she first joined the show. Both of them make me nauseas. "The people in the other suite are so low class" said Tamara. Really, this from a woman with ratty hair and who just a week ago was pulling her husbands shorts down in public screaming "show ur pubs" oh yeah, that screams class!_

 

While I see your point, I still like Tamra. I dunno why. Vicki gets on my nerves... but I don't mind Tamra.

If Gretchen is too young to be tied down to someone sick, she should probably have decided NOT to be with him. Can't have your cake and eat it too. Besides, did you see how she was acting last nite after her ring came in the mail? Honestly if I were one of his kids, I'd have smacked her. I think the cameras must not be catching everything, because for some BIZARRE reason the kids seem to like her.


----------



## chocokitty (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree with couturesista...

I think Gretchen is a sweet girl.  Okay she makes a bit of a show sometimes for attention so makes me wonder why she needs that at the age of 30.  She may do it to more so annoy Vicki & Tamara -- haha.  I had read that Jeff passed away also but didn't hear that she was cheating on him.  

Vicki & Tamara are haters.  Vicki is annoying.  Tamara is too-faced.   

I can't wait to see next week's episode with Gretchen & Ryan.  Yeah Gretchen is going to get Tamara back from talking smack behind her back.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocokitty* 

 
_I can't wait to see next week's episode with Gretchen & Ryan. Yeah Gretchen is going to get Tamara back from talking smack behind her back._

 

I can't wait for the episode either!!! I don't really think though that by Gretchen & Ryan doing whatever it'll come off as Gretchen getting Tamra back... if anything, all it'll do is help Tamra's case. Remember when Tamra made the comment about Gretchen going away while Jeff was in ICU? I think Gretchen and Ryan doing ANYTHING together will only show that Gretchen really wasn't as devoted to Jeff as she claimed to be. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MissResha (Jan 7, 2009)

apparently someone (lied) and told Vicki her shit doesn't stink. i cannot stand that broad and i about fell over in a puddle of tears laughing when someone threw a football at the back of her head.

bwahahhahaha!!

i like the new girl Gretchen. Tamra is a hater, but she shouldn't be, she's still hot. too bad she acts like a gossiping teenager though.


----------



## jen77 (Jan 7, 2009)

Love this show! I'm so addicted to it lol

I missed last's nights episode so I'll have to catch up on it next week.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 24, 2009)

i love gretchen and tamra's looks. u wanna really love gretchen but shes a total golddigger, its disgusting to see that episode of her getting that poor sick old man to buy her diamonds! ugh he looks so exhausted whenever they show him and he never smiles. its so sad to watch. 

i was sooo mad to see tamra get gretchen drunk and then she lets her son try to take advantage of her! i mean seriously that kid would have raped her if he could have! she was beyond drunk. shes lucky he knew there was cameras around.


----------



## Sweexy985 (Feb 1, 2009)

Vickie is a bitch, but she gets shit done (professionally) and I respect her grind.

Tamra is two-faced. She's def jealous of Gretchen, but she tries to spin it like Gretchen is trying to emulate her. Whatevs. You aren't the new girl anymore. Be greatful that you're still "one of the cuter ones". lol

Gretchen is my girl. She looks really young for 30, and she doesn't let the others step all over her or put her down.

On the 1st season, I thought Jeana came off majorly bitchy, but I'm starting to warm up to her more this season. Why doesn't she just find someone new already?

And the new brunette...can't think of her name...she's ok. Kinda ditzy, but you can tell her heart is in the right place. I'm just ready for her to knock Vickie out right about now, though. lol


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 2, 2009)

i dunno i really wanna like Gretchen but we all know someone like gretchen.. someone that is beautiful, funny and has a great personality but its not enough.. they still have to go out of their way to make sure that they are always the center of attention, etc and gretchen truly does do that (think about when she was jumping over the barrier at the horse races and how much she flirts with other men etc).. i dunno i relate to Tamara when she says that there is a dark side to Gretchen bc i see it and i know someone in my life that it reminds me of.
honestly i think Gretchen on her own seems like a great girl (like when she just went out to lunch with Jeana), but in large groups i feel like she sometimes is "performing"... but either way noone can deny that she is beautiful (with awesome hair), is funny and fun and also she had a very heavy weight to carry with everything that had happened with Jeff.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 20, 2009)

Vicki is a douchebag.   

All of these women have their good and bad qualities (some more bad than good it seems - yeah, I mean Vicki), but overall, they just seem to make their lives so fucking complicated.  

Let these women be a cautionary tale of what tanning does.  Do you see the horrible skin in their decolletage areas?


----------



## couturesista (Feb 20, 2009)

Vicki's entire face bothers me! I think her attitude makes me despise her that much more! It's funny how she claims Gretchen wants attention, but she was the one flaunting her self-purchased Rolex. I remember last season she has upset because Tamara had a Rolex for her birthday and all the other ladies also had one, and she was like "why don't I have one"? "I need one now". I really hope she sits back and watch the show by herself so she can see what we see. Sometimes people are unaware of the things that they do. Oh another thing, how annoying do you have to be for your child to scream at you that she wants to go to war to get away from your controlling and obnoxious antics? Tragic!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_..... I really hope she sits back and watch the show by herself so she can see what we see. Sometimes people are unaware of the things that they do...._

 
Amen.  I would like to think they would.  That said, I do think some of them are just too far gone to come back to reality though (as in the literal sense, not the "reality" TV sense).  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_..... Oh another thing, how annoying do you have to be for your child to scream at you that she wants to go to war to get away from your controlling and obnoxious antics? Tragic!_

 
Oh God, please no.  Those kids need to stay out of war zones.  There are a lot of good men and women in harms way right now and the last thing they need is the liability of having to babysit OC spawn.  They already have enough on their plate.


----------



## jen77 (Feb 22, 2009)

I can't wait for the reunion this week, there's a clip of it on Bravo.com. Tamra is being a huge bitch to Gretchen.

I was reading on another forum that one of Jeff's daughter's was on this season of Rock Of Love, the girl that got eliminated last week Jennifer. Which makes sense since she was upset over her father passing which led to her elimination.


----------



## caitlin1593 (Feb 23, 2009)

I HATE Tamra. She has some SERIOUS jealousy issues to where she really needs to see a shrink.. seriously how the hell can she live with herself.. How can she PURPOSELY get Gretchen drunk and then allow her son to do that! Gretchen had done nothing to this woman. and I can't believe the NERVE she had to say" I would never go on vacation if my husband was in the hospital" LIAR! she doesnt realize that it can also take a toll on the family and that he might not have wanted her there. plus she went to see her FAMILY, she didn't go to Vegas.
I don't think Gretchen was a gold digger. yes, she may have been in the beginning of the relationship, but I truly think it developed into a loving relationship. If she WAS a gold digger, she would have married him in the hospital, because she doesn't get shit since they weren't married. You could tell by the way her eyes were when they were together that there was something there. Especially when her dad was reading the letter.

In my opinion, Gretchen, Jeana, and the other new housewife are the only women who have a heart.
Tamra and vicky are malicious, jealous woman who seriously need to address their attitudes.

Well, that was my major rant haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And from what it looks like in the reunion, Tamra says something about Gretchen and her fiance, and if she does, she deserves to get punched in the face because COME ON THE MANS DEAD.
ughhh... I need to stop lol


----------



## couturesista (Feb 23, 2009)

Tamra is most def. a hater , why did she call Slade a homo? I literally wanted to slap her, first of so what he has on flip flops and linen pants, I thought he was appropriately dressed for the occasion. I didn't know that those were identifying properties of homosexuals, just ignorant. Who cares that you wanted a pink harley? Seriously!


----------



## caitlin1593 (Feb 23, 2009)

^ totally agree with you!


----------



## miss_primer (Feb 23, 2009)

Tamra is jealous because she has less money then any of the other housewives it seems.  Vicki is jealous of everyone.  I mean she looks like a beaten poodle.  She jealous of the other ladies because of the amount of money they have and how much better they look than her and their marriages.  She doesnt understand that most of her problems with Don are created by her.  What kind of person goes on vacation and there husband can only come 5 percent of the time and she is always ragging on him in public. If i was him i wouldnt want to full up her "love tank" either as she calls it. She is never satisfied with anything she has.

Jeana is my favorite of all the housewives even though Tamra and Vicki always try to make her seem like horrible friend.  Jeana seems like she will tell you how she feels to your face rather than play games like those other two.  Then she will move on and get over it.  

Gretchen I believe really loved Jeff. I think that she is a little wild and it shows. With the stress of Jeff being sick and being on tv she seem to be a little unhinged and acting out like at Tamra's dinner party ( though Tamra set alot of that up to happen). Then it makes her feelings for Jeff come off as not sincere.

The other housewife who's name i cant remember, well she is ditzy.  Thats all there is to say.  Her oldest daughter is very spoiled.  Just my 2 cents....I wrote a book.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 23, 2009)

I freaking love this show! Jeana is by far my fav, she is so funny. Vicki really bugs me, something about her face and how she carries herself...


----------



## jaclynashley (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm sad this show is over,can't it go on longer and just cancel the New York one?
I used to think Tamra was pretty but now I see it is all makeup,hair,and botox (it seems like she gets it every other episode) and she talks crap about everyone including her family!
I feel bad for Gretchen.
It's like she's proud that her son is a MAN WHORE!
And Vicki is gross to the max,I'd rather be homeless than be her daughter I can't stand her WOOHOOOOOOO!
I like Jeana because she speaks her mind and care about other things besides money.
Gretchen is my favorite just because she copes with everything so well,I don't think she's used Jeff because her life revolved around him and deserved time for herself.
Lynne is a terrible mother!
She doesn't even care that her lazy 16 year old daughter has issues with alcohol,that girl needs to quit spray tanning.
Her other daughter is okay,but she's somewhat desperate.


----------



## abbyquack (Feb 23, 2009)

Wait, Jeff died? That is super sad! I thought Gretchen was a great pretender, and that is all.


----------



## SuSana (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Wait, Jeff died? That is super sad! I thought Gretchen was a great pretender, and that is all._

 
Yeah they said it at the end of the finale.  I'm sure whatever Tamra said to make Gretchen cry at the reunion is going to make lots of people want to slap the hell out of her.  She's rude and needs to mind her own business.


----------



## jen77 (Feb 24, 2009)

I can't wait for the reunion tonight!


----------



## couturesista (Feb 24, 2009)

Me too! I just want Vicki and Tamara to go away ASAP! Why does Vicki and Tamara keep saying that Gretchen makes up stories and that they have been proven to be a lie? What stories? and so what if Jeff was paying her to take care of him, that's her business. I don't believe that was the case, I think those to lonely scallawags needed something to say.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 24, 2009)

These women frighten me terribly. They all look.. EXACTLY THE SAME. I can't even tell them apart. But I do watch it from time to time.

I'm obsessed with the Real Housewives of NYC though.


----------



## abbyquack (Feb 24, 2009)

They are all pretty pathetic imo. Vicki, Jeana and Tamra need to get real...and the new woman (forgot her name) is my favorite - she's more down to earth- but there are a few outfits she just SHOULD NOT wear! Her boobs are so gross and wrinkly...

What is with women wanting to tan to the point of looking like an italian handbag? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's so unattractive...they get the sunspots, the leathery wrinkly skin, yet they STILL tan on top of it...I used to tan as a teenager and as nice as it felt and I looked, I realized it was so unhealthy...rather be a pasty ghost than look like a tanned hide!


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_ 
What is with women wanting to tan to the point of looking like an italian handbag? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's so unattractive...they get the sunspots, the leathery wrinkly skin, yet they STILL tan on top of it...I used to tan as a teenager and as nice as it felt and I looked, I realized it was so unhealthy...rather be a pasty ghost than look like a tanned hide!_

 





!!! I loved the Italian handbag bit.


----------



## abbyquack (Feb 24, 2009)

Haha well it's true! 

Anyways I just saw the finale where they said Jeff died...i had to hold back tears! i'm such a sap! lol. But why did Jeana do the announcement? She's a heartless ho bag, she doesn't care about Gretchen and Jeff...


----------



## jen77 (Feb 24, 2009)

Well the first 10 minutes minutes of the reunion has definitely been interesting.


----------



## abbyquack (Feb 24, 2009)

Yep and that revelation about Gretchen...WOW! I think Tamra's side is probably closest to the truth, Gretchen's excuses don't persuade me...but Tamra is coniving for sure. She definitely is out to ruin Gretchen.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 25, 2009)

Well my opinion of Gretchen changed a LOT. I guess I fell for the victim card she kept pulling. However I still dislike Tamra a lot, so now they're both peas in a pod to me. Actually, add Vicki to that, too.

I love the NYC show way better anyhow!


----------



## couturesista (Feb 25, 2009)

Tamara's story still seems suspect to me. 
1. If you had proof all along that she was shady why not reveal it? Instead u get on TV and publicly admit to trying to get her drunk. Suspect

2. Of all the people this man could have called, why Tamara? Her and Gretchen didn't even know each other before Gina introduced them. Suspect

3. Again, why didn't you say something? all that mouth she has.

4. Remember after they all went to the spa she invited Gretchen to lunch with her friends to apologize for the "Hold on to your daddy" comment. Why apologize if just a couple of days ago this man was calling you about her? 


SMDH. I'm sorry no matter what Gretchen's motives was with Jeff, Tamara did not have to act the way she did. She was jealous and vindictive, and she proved it last nite.

Another thing, if it's true about Gretchen, are we really surprised? I'm not, I wouldn't be surprised if Jeff knew about the other guy. 

Ok, I'm off my soapbox.


----------



## alka1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Someone at a different forum posted this Myspace page:

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/9926872

Apparently this is the guy who's been calling Tamra. The picture on his page is  different than the one from last night. Last night he had a picture where he was holding Gretchen's breasts =/ today's picture is less risque

Some other links that were posted  with the whole story-

‘Real Housewives’: Man Gretchen reportedly cheated with speaks out

EX-BOYFRIEND: I WAS GRETCHEN'S UNDERCOVER LOVER - Celebrity News | Gossip - National Enquirer

Daily Pilot - Serving Newport Beach & Costa Mesa, California


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 26, 2009)

couturesista, ITA! It was def Shady McShadester of Tamra to act the way she did. Which is why I initially felt like "poor Gretchen" cuz Tamra kept picking on her! IMHO she never would have started anything unless she felt threatened by Gretchen, which she absolutely was (again IMHO). And even in the reunion show when she was like "zomg it's about moral character" UM HELLO! U tried to get her wasted drunk on purpose! GTFO your high horse! You just wanna tear her down. She's just lucky that some of her accusations could be very true. Otherwise I'd still think she was full of $hit.

I guess I was only surprised about Gretchen because she did play a victim very well. And I've been through some stuff so I kinda believed it. But I did see the pictures in question..and even if it has been X months, if she did love Jeff as much as she claimed, she may have not been able to move on. And in some of them she's still wearing Jeff's ring! IDK, it really does seem like she was hired company, and kind of a 'pet nurse.' Guess I shouldn't really be surprised but I was....


----------



## abbyquack (Feb 26, 2009)

I never really bought Gretchen's act anyways, especially when she was like "Jeff had to go back to the hospital today" and just the way she said it was not convincing imo. Tamra is right, if your fiance is dying, why are you vacationing? I personally would want to spend every possible second w/ my husband. She only needed a break b/c she was hired on to help as a nurse or something lol, not b/c she truly cared about him. It's just so silly...

But yea, Tamra needs to get a life as well. There's no point to bring up the other bf except so Tamra can drag Gretchen through the mud. It seems really childish and immature, the way they were fighting on television.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey, thought this thread should be revived! Anyone wanna talk about the reunion? Let me just say part 3 was a manual on how NOT to be treated by a man no matter how desperate you are. Frankly RHOC, every season, is a manual on how not to be treated by men. :/


----------

